# How many??



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

This is our doe, Tryggur. She was bred in the beginning of November. She had triplets as a first freshener. How many do you think now? 
Top view







Side view


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

How does she look now compared to her first time ? Right now looks like twins to me 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

We bought her bred in December(2013) so we don't know how big she was before.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I would say twins but I am no expert! Lol 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

What are some signs of early labor? Tryggur is breathing heavy and shivering. Please help me.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Have you felt her ligaments? Does she have white/amber goo discharge? Those are some main factors she is very close. With some/most goats their udder will fill out, and get bigger. If her ligaments are gone, and you can feel around the tail head, she is about 12 hours or less away from kidding. Do you see any contractions, and I would take her temp just in case this is not labor.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

She has no discharge and not sure about her ligaments. How do you find them?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Watch this video, it should help.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Feeling for ligaments, can sometimes be a little tricky. One day, you think they are gone, and sometimes ligaments can just play tricks on you. Or rather your doe. If she doesn't have discharge, she isn't really close, but keep an eye on her. Do you know when she is due?


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't really feel her ligaments because she keeps move around. Day 145 is Thursday( march 27). She has dropped so does also mean anything?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, it does. When she drops, it means the kids are dropping down, and are starting to get into position. Just watch for more signs (goo, ligaments gone, restlessness, wanting to be alone or with you, udder filling up). Day 143 then.... well for a Nigerian Dwarf, I guess that isn't terribly early. So just keep a close eye on her. Oh yes, and losing her appetite can be a sign too. Not for all, but for some.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

A few days ago she wasn't eating her full meal at one time like she would do a month early. She had grain this morning and now she is just eating some bits of hay. She keeps crying when I leave her even when she is with another doe.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would watch her then, and check regularly for the goo and ligaments. Good luck for kidding!


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

GoateeFarms50 said:


> I would watch her then, and check regularly for the goo and ligaments. Good luck for kidding!


Thank you.


----------



## BBsMom (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the video. Very helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

How long after they drop do they kid?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

It depends. Sometimes, does drop a couple of weeks before kidding. I guess I should've mentioned that. But the way you describe it, and knowing how close she is to due date, I'd guess she is 12 hours - 2 days off from kidding. But it should be soon. When you see contractions, and the goo, and she is pushing really hard, they are coming. Can you post a pic?


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

goateefarms50 said:


> can you post a pic?


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Well she just pawed at the ground and decided to lay down. That is a sign of kidding, right?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, it is. When they start making a 'nest', and paw at the ground. Compared to the pictures before, she is a little more sunken... do you have a picture of the tail area and udder? Look for these signs:: softened or disappeared ligaments; hollowing area in the stomach; the tail head (near the ligament area) getting hollow. You can feel around the ligament area, and you can fit your fingers on the tail bone; amber/ white goo (this is a for sure sign to tell if she is really close, about at the most, 20 minutes, or at least with my experience); restlessness, and pawing at the ground, making a 'nest'; wanting to be with you all the time, baaing a lot when you leave.

Just watch for signs, and especially for the goo and ligaments. Udder filling up isn't always the best way to tell, but watch for that too. And most importantly, breathe and try to relax a little bit.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Well she has pawed at the ground and laid down 3 times now. Her udder looks a bit bigger than yesterdays. I think I see some babies still moving but I'm not quite sure. How soon before should the kids stop moving? Isn't 12 hours or less? I could be wrong, correct me if I am.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Um, I am not really sure on that question. But I think you're right. Some goats get a 'shine' on their udder, when near. Others, will grow their udder after or during labor. Sounds like she's getting there though.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a doe this year whos kids were still moving an hour before birth...quads...guess they had to get in line. If shes shivering and not eating well...you want to be on guard for mild ketosis. You can check her pee with ketone test strips from pharmacy or just go ajead and give her some calcium drench or tums if you prefr and some karo corn syrup.molasses.or nutridrench. If its really subtle...i like to just do nutridrench and tums and give warm milasses water regularly as these things are good for them anyhow before kidding. A flat really dark beer will help too...start with half a guiness...flat

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> I had a doe this year whos kids were still moving an hour before birth...quads...guess they had to get in line. If shes shivering and not eating well...you want to be on guard for mild ketosis. You can check her pee with ketone test strips from pharmacy or just go ajead and give her some calcium drench or tums if you prefr and some karo corn syrup.molasses.or nutridrench. If its really subtle...i like to just do nutridrench and tums and give warm milasses water regularly as these things are good for them anyhow before kidding. A flat really dark beer will help too...start with half a guiness...flat
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


I think she was shivering because we had a heat lamp in the trailer(where she is staying) just in case and she would go outside where it is 20 degrees. I think it was just the temperature difference. Well she hasn't had any kids yet so probably tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck to a hopefully uneventful kidding!


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

GoateeFarms50 said:


> Good luck to a hopefully uneventful kidding!


Thanks.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Well nothing yet. She ate her grain very fast tonight and is eating her hay like it is her last meal. I keep thinking she is going to go because she has been acting weird(she licked my forehead today) but she doesn't. Of course I'm going away this weekend and she probably will go then.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep, she is just following the Doe Code  Hopefully she will have them soon though.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

She just had quads!!!!! 3 does and a buck. The last born(doe) is really tiny and didn't nurse very well. We tried to do a bottle bit she didn't take it. I also gave her a shot Bovi Selva(I think). Is there anything else I can give her?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

A method that my dad has used was to rub the throat/neck area, it should hopefully make her want to drink. If nothing else works I would consider talking to a vet.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

The little goat drank some milk. The rest of them seem to be doing fine. We are going to check them again tonight and see how the are doing.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm glad you got her to drink  Hope everything turns out all right.


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

The babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Which one is the buck?  Cute


----------



## NDgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

In the first picture he is the one all the way to the right. He was the third born but he is the biggest out of all four.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

NDgirl said:


> This is our doe, Tryggur. She was bred in the beginning of November. She had triplets as a first freshener. How many do you think now?
> Top view
> View attachment 56067
> 
> ...


never would have thought she had quads in there!!! my girl looks small and you have me wondering if she will have more then 1-2!!!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

The buck is usually the biggest. I don't know why... but our doe Rosie changed that rule. Last year, she gave birth to a big doeling.


----------

